# Milan: chi è Joe Cardinale:"Milan? No comment". Gazidis spinge.



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)

Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.

*Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/

Gerald Joseph Cardinale, età tra i 53 e i 55 anni, patrimonio personale di oltre un miliardo di dollari, fondatore di una holding finanziaria internazionale, la RedBird Capital, sarebbe pronto a seguire le orme di un presidente con cui ha interessi in comune: il proprietario della As Roma DanFriedkin. Secondo quanto riportato a Londra da Sky News e il Financial Times, il fondatore di RedBird Capital si è inserito nella trattativa per la cessione della Ac Milan dal fondo americano Elliott a quello del Bahrein Investcorp. Qualcuno l’ha definita solo “azione di disturbo” ma non sembra così. "Al momento, ha spiegato un portavoce del gruppo, non commentiamo la notizia. Se cambierà qualcosa, daremo informazioni"

A spingere per la soluzione americana sarebbe, secondo persone a conoscenza della trattativa ma non confermate dal club, l’amministratore delegato del Milan Ivan Gazidis. Nel 2020, assieme a una compagnia sudcoreana, Cardinale ha investito quasi 300 milioni per entrare in Skydance Media, la società che ha prodotto il film vincitore di quattro Oscar “Parasite”, distribuito da Friedkin. Azionista di minoranza del Liverpool e di maggioranza del club francese del Tolosa, Cardinale negli ultimi due anni ha esaminato ottanta club in tutta Europa. Tra queste c’era anche la Roma, prima che l’acquisisse Friedkin. Nato e cresciuto nella periferia ricca di Philadelphia, Main Line, studi ad Harvard e Oxford, dove ha partecipato, come vogatore, alla sfida con Cambrdige, Cardinale ha lavorato per vent’anni a Goldman Sachs, gestendo asset per cento miliardi di dollari, prima di fondare la RedBird, holding che negl ultimi anni ha messo in moto un frenetico risiko di acquisizioni. In appena tre anni il valore del patrimonio gestito è passato da 1,5 a
6 miliardi. Lo sport è centrale: come Friedkin, Cardinale gioca su più tavoli. Molto conosciuto a Hollywood, socio di LeBron James nell’entertainment, l’italoamericano lavora con le leghe di football, basket e hockey, Nfl, Ncaa e Nhl, oltre alla Ryder Cup di golf. Nel 2021 ha acquisito quote di Wasserman, agenzia internazionale di sport e spettacolo e versato 37,5 milioni per il 15 per cento degli diritti
sulla squadra indiana di cricket Rajasthan Royals. Ha fondato una nuova lega di football, la XFL, campionato a otto, assieme a The Rock, l’attore Dwayne Johnson. Variety lo ha inserito con Friedkin tra i 500 personaggi più influenti d’America, una lista in cui figurano il fondatore di Amazon Jeff Bezos e quello di Facebook Mark Zuckerberg, e star come Brad Pitt, Kim Kardashian, Taylor Swift, Spike Lee
e Lady Gaga.

La strategia di Cardinale è simile a quella di Friedkin, di cui ammira stile e successi in Italia: stare dietro le quinte, affidarsi a professionisti e moltiplicare gli introiti attraverso i risultati sportivi. Se Friedkin viene considerato a Wall Street il numero “10” del
team yankee dei nuovi proprietari della Serie A, Cardinale sarebbe il “9”, il centravanti d’area. Insieme, dicono, potrebbero trasformare il campionato italiano. Ma gli sceicchi del Bahrein non sembrano disposti a lasciare il campo.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...



Sarà uscito dai Soprano?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Maggio 2022)

Questo non tiene una lira. Un ferrari in mano ad un pezzente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...



vediamo, sarebbe comunque una gestione in continuità con Elliot. A mio avviso buono per le "skills" gestionali nel settore sportivo, meno buono perchè ci dobbiamo dimenticare di sponsor fake ecc..


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Pessima presentazione. Non poteva che esserci Aivan dietro questa "sterzata a stelle e strisce".


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

Dopo Rocco Commisso, arriva Joe Cardinale.
Il prossimo? Lucky Luciano?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2022)

Non mi piace...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Ivan di mezzo, Holliwood, il ''vincente Friedkin (ma dove?), NFL..Magari al posto di Pioli prende Ettore Messina.
Mi pare tutta fuffa


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


La versione poveraccia di Elliot, per favore dai


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Maggio 2022)

ibra ha un futuro assicurato a hollywood.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Madonna santa profilo terribile, da starci alla larga come la peste..
Con sto qua si torna ai (ne)fasti di yogurt li..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2022)

E' la volta buona che Aivan lo ammazzo con le mie mani


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Madonna santa profilo terribile, da starci alla larga come la peste..
> Con sto qua si torna ai (ne)fasti di yogurt li..


Questi mi sembrano più poveri del nostro cinesone che si collegava col tablet comprato da Wish sul divano con dietro la credenza rubata a mia nonna


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Football, Basket, Hockey, Golf, Cricket. Mancano solo i cavalli da corsa e le regate. Ad istinto non mi piace questo mischione sportivo. Troppe partecipazioni perché te ne interessi veramente una su tante.


----------



## Route66 (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Società, partecipazioni azionare, attività varie ecc.ecc.... elencate con la precisione del centesimo di dollaro!!
Età del personaggio in questione: tra i 53 e i 55 anni....
C'è qualcosa che non mi convince


----------



## cuoredidrago (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dopo Rocco Commisso, arriva Joe Cardinale.
> Il prossimo? Lucky Luciano?


....O Frankie culo di gomma (cit)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Aivan, sentendo odore di siluramento con Investcorp, spinge per l'amico Cardinale. Io sono generalmente contrario a proprietà americane, sappiamo come agiscono. Non dico che voglio per forza lo sceicco, ma credo il Milan meriti quantomeno una proprietà stabile che attui un piano di medio-lungo termine piuttosto che una proprietà interessata unicamente al progetto stadio per ricavarne un profitto in tempi brevi. Vediamo cosa succede e mi auguro non si passi dalla padella (Idiott) alla brace (picchio rosso).


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

Usate la testa ragazzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


C'è uno stato dietro. -cit-

Uno stato di come irreversibile.
Incantesimo milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Usate la testa ragazzi.


La usiamo, ma non vogliamo che il Milan venga usato come strumento di riciclaggio. Basta proprietà di melma.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Usate la testa ragazzi.


Cioè?


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Usate la testa ragazzi.


qual'è la tua impressione de panza? (a parte una ricostruzione fantasiosa del giornalaio)


----------



## Giek (10 Maggio 2022)

Se ammira i “successi” di Friedkin in Italia, siamo a posto.
The new Rometta is coming


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La usiamo, ma non vogliamo che il Milan venga usato come strumento di riciclaggio. Basta proprietà di melma.


Intanto la proprietà di melma che insulti da 3 anni per qualsiasi cosa guarda dove ti ha portato a lottare e guarda a chi ti sta per vendere. 
Ma probabilmente mi dirai che siamo li per caso e che verremo venduti al nuovo Cinese.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Maggio 2022)

se noi coi bilanci intonsi finiamo in mano agli americani col braccino corto e quelli là pieni di debiti fino al collo finiscono in mano a qualche arabo facoltoso mi butto davvero da un ponte


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2022)

Fatemi capire.... quest'uccellorosso spenderebbe UN SESTO del proprio capitale sociale attuale, tutto CASH per acquistare il Milan?
Immagino la gioia di tutti i soci (o come si dice) del fondo per questa operazione...


----------



## King of the North (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Usate la testa ragazzi.


Se, ciao…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto la proprietà di melma che insulti da 3 anni per qualsiasi cosa guarda dove ti ha portato a lottare e guarda a chi ti sta per vendere.
> Ma probabilmente mi dirai che siamo li per caso e che verremo venduti al nuovo Cinese.


Insultare... Queste iperboli, parossismo dell'incapacità di accettare il pensiero di chi non si uniforma al mainstream della proprietà. 
Io non devo ringraziare Idiott di niente, ringraziare di cosa? Di aver tagliato i costi senza investire un centesimo? 
Io non ringrazio nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## King of the North (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto la proprietà di melma che insulti da 3 anni per qualsiasi cosa guarda dove ti ha portato a lottare e guarda a chi ti sta per vendere.
> Ma probabilmente mi dirai che siamo li per caso e che verremo venduti al nuovo Cinese.


Ad alcuni tifosi interessa più smiliardare nel calciomercato piuttosto che i risultati sul campo. Ieri un utente ha scritto qualcosa del tipo: “con red bird rischiamo di rimanere come con Elliott se non peggio”…..
Quindi lottare per lo scudetto fino all’ultima giornata anche la prossima stagione?
Farebbe così schifo da auspicarci?


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ad alcuni tifosi interessa più smiliardare nel calciomercato piuttosto che i risultati sul campo. Ieri un utente ha scritto qualcosa del tipo: “con red bird rischiamo di rimanere come con Elliott se non peggio”…..
> Quindi lottare per lo scudetto fino all’ultima giornata anche la prossima stagione?
> Farebbe così schifo da auspicarci?


Sento (ahimè) una gran voglia di figurine sbiadite nella nostra tifoseria.
Ho già letto roba del tipo "prendere Bale, Isco, Modric e Ramos"


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Società, partecipazioni azionare, attività varie ecc.ecc.... elencate con la precisione del centesimo di dollaro!!
> Età del personaggio in questione: tra i 53 e i 55 anni....
> C'è qualcosa che non mi convince


Inquietante il passaggio sull'età


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sento (ahimè) una gran voglia di figurine sbiadite nella nostra tifoseria.
> Ho già letto roba del tipo "prendere Bale, Isco, Modric e Ramos"


io vorrei semplicemente non dover contare il centesimo ogni volta. Mi piacerebbe, che nei limiti del fatturato che deve essere aiutato anche dalla società in prima persona (sponsor di casa), si prendessero tutti i giocatori necessari ad avanzare il progetto.
Ci serve il trequartista? C'è tizio a 35 milioni, preso.
La siccità deve finire.

Ps: Modric però a zero sarebbe un bello sfizio, gli altri no.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Inquietante il passaggio sull'età


L'identikit di un ricercato ahahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2022)

Vedo che siamo tutti d'accordo sul preferire gli arabi a sto Joe Cardinale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vedo che siamo tutti d'accordo sul preferire gli arabi a sto Joe Cardinale.


Il nome sembra uscito da "La leggenda di Al, John e Jack", tipo "Frankie culo di gomma"


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Società, partecipazioni azionare, attività varie ecc.ecc.... elencate con la precisione del centesimo di dollaro!!
> Età del personaggio in questione: tra i 53 e i 55 anni....
> C'è qualcosa che non mi convince


Maschio, caucasico, tra i 170 e i 180 cm, corporatura media...


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

Tra l'altro se si va a vedere cosa ha prodotto la società Skydance Media, tra i programmi televisivi c'è una serie chiamata CONDOR.

Non può essere una coincidenza. Questo è chiaramente il Presidente di cui abbiamo bisogno.

Siamo a posto così! (cit.)


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ad alcuni tifosi interessa più smiliardare nel calciomercato piuttosto che i risultati sul campo. Ieri un utente ha scritto qualcosa del tipo: “con red bird rischiamo di rimanere come con Elliott se non peggio”…..
> Quindi lottare per lo scudetto fino all’ultima giornata anche la prossima stagione?
> Farebbe così schifo da auspicarci?


Ma questo è il primo anno che lottiamo davvero per lo scudetto, eh. Da come scrivi sembra che lottiamo da anni e veniamo da un lungo ciclo di vittorie...
Con "rimanere come con Elliott" la maggior parte dei tifosi intende avere una proprietà che opera come se avesse interesse zero per la parte sportiva. A me sembra che a Elliott interessi, se non zero, molto poco della parte sportiva. O il "progetto di Elliott" prevedeva di lottare per lo scudetto prendendo in prestito un esterno destro d'attacco da pochi anni tra i professionisti, una punta che non va in doppia cifra di gol da cinque stagioni, un'altra punta che in sei anni di carriera è andata in doppia cifra di presenze una sola volta, tenendo come punta titolare un quarantenne che aveva già dato evidenti segnali di scarsa tenuta atletica, non sostituendo il trequartista titolare, non prendendo un rincalzo per sostituire il centrale difensivo titolare ecc ecc ecc?

Se in futuro Elliott opererà diversamente e porterà trofei, riceverà i ringraziamenti di tutti noi tifosi, ma a oggi le perplessità sul futuro sportivo del nostro Milan mi sembrano più che fondate.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)

Chissà se ha la parlata alla Joe Pesci


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2022)

Io vi ripeto, e mi piacerebbe avere risposte anche da Elliott e dai giornalisti che straparlano a vanvera...

*Come può, un fondo con capitale di 6 miliardi di dollari (non euro) spendere 1,1 miliardi di euro CASH per acquistare una società di calcio???*

Quando qualcuno mi darà una risposta minimamente plausibile potrò cercare anche di provare a crederci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2022)

ho i brividi. alla larga sta gente.
gazidis come sempre va nella direzione sbagliata, matematico.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2022)

PS: ovviamente tralasciate la filastrocca che a comprare sia Joe Cardlusconi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Maggio 2022)

Tanto vale rimanere con Elliott.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io vi ripeto, e mi piacerebbe avere risposte anche da Elliott e dai giornalisti che straparlano a vanvera...
> 
> *Come può, un fondo con capitale di 6 miliardi di dollari (non euro) spendere 1,1 miliardi di euro CASH per acquistare una società di calcio???*
> 
> Quando qualcuno mi darà una risposta minimamente plausibile potrò cercare anche di provare a crederci.


Non sono un esperto, quindi prendi con le pinze quello che sto scrivendo, aspettando che un fratello rossonero più informato ci illumini 

Non dovresti confondere il patrimonio gestito (6 miliardi appunto) con il capitale. Sul capitale a dispozione non credo si abbiano molte informazioni, ma a giudicare dall'articolo dovrebbe averne abbastanza RedBird visto sbolognano centinaia di milionia destra e a manca. Come fondo, potrei anche avere un patrimonio (gestito) di 1 milione e comprare il Manchester United se il capitale me lo permette.

Il miliardo lo dovranno trovare lui ed i suoi soci (nuovi o vecchi che siano), probabilmente ne hanno almeno un paio già pronti per eventuali occasioni dell'ultima ora. La cosa che é preoccupante (e fatico a crederci) é che Investcorp non abbia quella cifra a dispozione, sintomo che o é una fregnaccia oppure Investcorp vuole appunto sgravare un po' dell'acquisto sul Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *io vorrei semplicemente non dover contare il centesimo ogni volta. Mi piacerebbe, che nei limiti del fatturato che deve essere aiutato anche dalla società in prima persona (sponsor di casa), si prendessero tutti i giocatori necessari ad avanzare il progetto.*
> Ci serve il trequartista? C'è tizio a 35 milioni, preso.
> *La siccità deve finire.*
> 
> Ps: Modric però a zero sarebbe un bello sfizio, gli altri no.



E' incredibile come molti continuino a far finta di non capire questo semplice passaggio  
Il tutto per difendere l'indifendibile.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto, quindi prendi con le pinze quello che sto scrivendo, aspettando che un fratello rossonero più informato ci illumini
> 
> Non dovresti confondere il patrimonio gestito (6 miliardi appunto) con il capitale. Sul capitale a dispozione non credo si abbiano molte informazioni, ma a giudicare dall'articolo dovrebbe averne abbastanza RedBird visto sbolognano centinaia di migliaia a destra ed a sinistra. Potrei anche avere un patrimonio (gestito) di 1 milione e comprare il Manchester United se il mio capitale me lo permette.
> 
> Il miliardo lo dovranno trovare lui ed i suoi investitori, probabilmente ne hanno almeno un paio già pronti per eventuali trade/affari last minute. La cosa che é preoccupante (e fatico a crederci) é che Investcorp non abbia quella cifra a dispozione, sintomo che o é una fregnaccia oppure Investcorp vuole appunto sgravare un po' dell'acquisto sul Milan.


Peggio mi sento...
Virgolettato: "_Come riporta Calcio e Finanza, RedBird Capital Partners, che si definisce "fondo di investimento privato, focalizzato sulla costruzione di società a rapido tasso di crescita con capitale flessibile e a lungo termine ", gestisce *4,5* miliardi di dollari di asset principalmente nei settori delle telecomunicazioni, servizi finanziari e sport._"
Dalle notizie riportate sui quotidiani Redbird offrirebbe la cifra cash. Potrebbe solo prelevarla dal proprio patrimonio. Non credo che possa trovare investitori pronti a rischiare in una squadra di calcio per 1,1 miliardi di euro in pochi mesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho i brividi. alla larga sta gente.
> gazidis come sempre va nella direzione sbagliata, matematico.


Come quando spingeva per Rangnick Ragnarok, adesso allo United. United alla deriva, i difensori centrali si sono trasformati in pipponi e parliamo di gente del calibro di Varane e Maguire... Chissà cosa avrebbe combinato con Romagnoli difensore.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me è solo una manovra di disturbo (stile Lee/Berlusconi se ricordate) per far uscire allo scoperto e forzare la vendita agli arabi, magari scucendogli qualche altra mappazza di milioni.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Peggio mi sento...
> Virgolettato: "_Come riporta Calcio e Finanza, RedBird Capital Partners, che si definisce "fondo di investimento privato, focalizzato sulla costruzione di società a rapido tasso di crescita con capitale flessibile e a lungo termine ", gestisce *4,5* miliardi di dollari di asset principalmente nei settori delle telecomunicazioni, servizi finanziari e sport._"
> Dalle notizie riportate sui quotidiani Redbird offrirebbe la cifra cash. Potrebbe solo prelevarla dal proprio patrimonio. Non credo che possa trovare investitori pronti a rischiare in una squadra di calcio per 1,1 miliardi di euro in pochi mesi.


Eh ma ancora una volta, devi fare attenzione a non confondere proprietà e capitale. Certo a volte il primo riflette la vera forza economica del secondo, é possibile che decidano di liquidare alcune posizioni per il Milan, ma se cosi fosse sarebbe estremamente azzardato e dovrebbero essere praticamente certi di un ritorno economico, senza per'altro avere quasi alcuna disponibilità negli investimenti. La vedo dura, per nostra fortuna.

Il suo curriculum parla chiaro, negli affari ci sa fare. Se é un Italo-Americano sulla falsa riga di quelli passati in Serie A in questi anni allora c'é da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Aspetterei a giudicare in tutti i sensi, ad oggi non sappiamo nulla di chi lo accompagna, come non sappiamo nulla di Investcorp che potrebbe benissimo rivelarsi una truffa ai danni del Milan (che poi il Bahrain non é il Qatar o gli Emirati Arabi, é neanche lontanamente uno stato delle dimensioni dell'Arabia Saudita eh).

Troppa poca chiarezza, non si sa assolutamente nulla e se ne saprà probabilmente di più a fine stagione. Quello che mi sembra palese é che Elliott voglia vendere, sembrerà strano, ma difficilmente ci venderà al Manenti di turno.

Credo che il progetto stadio (o almeno la volonta) sia diventata veramente un'arma a doppio taglio, nel senso che possiamo essere contesi dal peggior speculatore all'ambizioso proprietario. Ed é anche vero che con il progetto stadio, con i finanziamenti e le garanzie richieste (ecco uno dei tasselli fondamentali nella compravendita: chi compra il Milan dovrà saperle garantire) allora si avrà bisogno di spalle larghe, quindi aspettiamo di vedere chi sono i veri protagonisti dei due fondi


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh ma ancora una volta, devi fare attenzione a non confondere proprietà e capitale. Certo a volte il primo riflette la vera forza economica del secondo, é possibile che decidano di liquidare alcune posizioni per il Milan, ma se cosi fosse sarebbe estremamente azzardato e dovrebbero essere praticamente certi di un ritorno economico, senza per'altro avere quasi alcuna disponibilità negli investimenti. La vedo dura, per nostra fortuna.
> 
> Il suo curriculum parla chiaro, negli affari ci sa fare. *Se é un Italo-Americano sulla falsa riga di quelli passati in Serie A in questi anni allora c'é da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Aspetterei a giudicare in tutti i sensi, ad oggi non sappiamo nulla di chi lo accompagna, come non sappiamo nulla di Investcorp che potrebbe benissimo rivelarsi una truffa ai danni del Milan* (che poi il Bahrain non é il Qatar o gli Emirati Arabi, é neanche lontanamente uno stato delle dimensioni dell'Arabia Saudita eh).
> 
> ...


Il problema è che io non vorrei scoprirlo dopo l'acquisto.
Onestamente è la seconda volta che giochiamo a carte coperte, e la prima volta ci siamo ritrovati nel mezzo di un'operazione di riciclaggio, con un prestanome cinese preso da qualche fabbrica di tessuti, e pagato con una ciotola di riso in più per prestarsi a quel teatrino.

Di rivivere quell'umiliazione non mi va.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...




Sparatemi, sarebbe meno doloroso.
Gazidis uno tsunami devastante.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Peggio mi sento...
> Virgolettato: "_Come riporta Calcio e Finanza, RedBird Capital Partners, che si definisce "fondo di investimento privato, focalizzato sulla costruzione di società a rapido tasso di crescita con capitale flessibile e a lungo termine ", gestisce *4,5* miliardi di dollari di asset principalmente nei settori delle telecomunicazioni, servizi finanziari e sport._"
> Dalle notizie riportate sui quotidiani Redbird offrirebbe la cifra cash. Potrebbe solo prelevarla dal proprio patrimonio. Non credo che possa trovare investitori pronti a rischiare in una squadra di calcio per 1,1 miliardi di euro in pochi mesi.


La risposta di @Buciadignho direi che è già chiara, ma provo a farla ancora più semplice. Tu, EmmePi, sei un miliardario con patrimonio da 100 miliardi (che ovviamente non hai tutti sul conto corrente di Banca Buco di C., ma è composto da partecipazioni ed investimenti). Decidi di creare un fondo di Private Equity che ti gestisca gli spiccioli, per cui ci butti 4,5 miliardi. Gli analisti del fondo Barboni Investments appena creato, si presentano dicendoti che potrebbe essere interessante investire (perchè non lo fanno per la fede calcistica, ma per trarne profitto) nel Milan mettendoci 1,18 miliardi. Te ci pensi un po’ su e alla fine decidi di accettare: fai confluire questi spicci nel fondo, che poi si occuperà di tutta la parte successiva.


----------



## malos (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Poi ieri sentivo Festa parlando di Investicorp sostenere che Elliott vedendo a quanto è stato venduto il Chelsea ha bloccato tutto volendo di più e in ogni caso sarebbero 400 di equity e 800 di debito per gli arabi. Poi il personaggione sosteneva che non è un problema questo basta vedere l'inter (!!!) che ha solo 300 di debiti suoi e i restanti 400 e passa sono a carico di Suning. Faceva passare la situazione dei ratti come normale. Indi per cui avere debito è normale.
Io m'intendo poco di finanza ma ragionando come la massaia con la spesa mi sembra una grande *******.ta.
Noto che c'è in ogni caso una corsa a tirar la volata a sti americani non so perchè. 

Nel dubbio sparatemi.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che io non vorrei scoprirlo dopo l'acquisto.
> Onestamente è la seconda volta che giochiamo a carte coperte, e la prima volta ci siamo ritrovati nel mezzo di un'operazione di riciclaggio, con un prestanome cinese preso da qualche fabbrica di tessuti, e pagato con una ciotola di riso in più per prestarsi a quel teatrino.
> 
> Di rivivere quell'umiliazione non mi va.


Si certo, vorremmo tutti saperlo, purtroppo é la vita. Piacerebbe anche a me potermi trasformare in una mosca ed infiltrarmi nelle sale del "potere".

Occhio che il Cinese é stato un disastro su tutti i fronti, pero' ricordiamoci anche dell'euforia che scateno' nel forum quel mercato del APACF, o delle sciarpe del #WeAreSoRich  . Questo per dire che non dobbiamo pensare che l'Arabo viene e fa sfracelli. La mia modestissima opinione é che si sta prestando troppa attenzione al nome, e si sta perdendo di vista il progetto sportivo (presente e futuro).

Per quanto mi riguarda mi basta una società che in relazione agli introiti faccia un mercato dettato dalle esigenze sportive e non finanziarie, il che non significa che non debba tenere sotto controllo i conti, tutt'altro. Se il Pioli disperato chiede un esterno destro di livello ( e Dio solo sa quanto lo ha fatto da quest'estate...), allora bisogna trovargliene uno.

Chi spera nel proprietario che viene e comincia a pompare soldi tramite sponsorizazzioni fake (ed occhio alla Uefa ed al caso PSG), da quello che si sa ora di Investcorp/RedBird ha preso un abbaglio. Non a quelle cifre di acquisizione.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> La risposta di @Buciadignho direi che è già chiara, ma provo a farla ancora più semplice. Tu, EmmePi, sei un miliardario con patrimonio da 100 miliardi (che ovviamente non hai tutti sul conto corrente di Banca Buco di C., ma è composto da partecipazioni ed investimenti). Decidi di creare un fondo di Private Equity che ti gestisca gli spiccioli, per cui ci butti 4,5 miliardi. Gli analisti del fondo Barboni Investments appena creato, si presentano dicendoti che potrebbe essere interessante investire (perchè* non lo fanno per la fede calcistica, ma per trarne profitto*) nel Milan mettendoci 1,18 miliardi. Te ci pensi un po’ su e alla fine decidi di accettare: fai confluire questi spicci nel fondo, che poi si occuperà di tutta la parte successiva.


Ecco, questa frase deve essere scolpita nella mente di ogni tifoso Milanista. Che poi si tratti di ritorno economico o ritorno di immagine é tutto da vedere (per gli Americani alcun dubbio, per gli Arabi ho qualche remotissima speranza  ).


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Poi ieri sentivo Festa parlando di Investicorp sostenere che Elliott vedendo a quanto è stato venduto il Chelsea ha bloccato tutto volendo di più e in ogni caso sarebbero 400 di equity e 800 di debito per gli arabi. Poi il personaggione sosteneva che non è un problema questo basta vedere l'inter (!!!) che ha solo 300 di debiti suoi e i restanti 400 e passa sono a carico di Suning. Faceva passare la situazione dei ratti come normale. Indi per cui avere debito è normale.
> Io m'intendo poco di finanza ma ragionando come la massaia con la spesa mi sembra una grande *******.ta.
> Noto che c'è in ogni caso una corsa a tirar la volata a sti americani non so perchè.
> 
> Nel dubbio sparatemi.


Tralasciando la situazione Inter che non conosco nel dettaglio, ma è normale per un’attività economica avere debiti, giusto un paio di esempi veloci: la remunerazione da corrispondere al debito (leggasi interessi) è più bassa dal rendimento richiesto del capitale investito (più rischioso e di conseguenza richiesta di ritorno maggiore). Inoltre avere debiti permette di dilazionare pagamenti: questo non vuol dire essere con le pezze al sedere, ma semplicemente si vuole ottimizzare i flussi di cassa e la gestione dell’attivo circolante. Ci sarebbero anche vantaggi fiscali, ma li tralascio perchè son complicati anche per me!


----------



## malos (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la situazione Inter che non conosco nel dettaglio, ma è normale per un’attività economica avere debiti, giusto un paio di esempi veloci: la remunerazione da corrispondere al debito (leggasi interessi) è più bassa dal rendimento richiesto del capitale investito (più rischioso e di conseguenza richiesta di ritorno maggiore). Inoltre avere debiti permette di dilazionare pagamenti: questo non vuol dire essere con le pezze al sedere, ma semplicemente si vuole ottimizzare i flussi di cassa e la gestione dell’attivo circolante. Ci sarebbero anche vantaggi fiscali, ma li tralascio perchè son complicati anche per me!


Si certo ma non è questo il punto per me. Sento odore di fregatura lontano un miglio. Non vorrei ci ricascassimo soprattutto adesso che ci stiamo lentamente sollevando. Adesso sarebbe la mazzata definitiva.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Si certo ma non è questo il punto per me. Sento odore di fregatura lontano un miglio. Non vorrei ci ricascassimo soprattutto adesso che ci stiamo lentamente sollevando. Adesso sarebbe la mazzata definitiva.


Il futuro non lo conosce nessuno, ma RedBird è InvestCorp non sono entità sconosciute alla Mr. Lee. Nel senso, i soldi li investirebbero per avere un ritorno tra 5/10 anni. Per cui non penso che vogliano buttare oltre un miliardo al vento senza avere un piano di crescita.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Peggio mi sento...
> Virgolettato: "_Come riporta Calcio e Finanza, RedBird Capital Partners, che si definisce "fondo di investimento privato, focalizzato sulla costruzione di società a rapido tasso di crescita con capitale flessibile e a lungo termine ", gestisce *4,5* miliardi di dollari di asset principalmente nei settori delle telecomunicazioni, servizi finanziari e sport._"
> Dalle notizie riportate sui quotidiani Redbird offrirebbe la cifra cash. Potrebbe solo prelevarla dal proprio patrimonio. Non credo che possa trovare investitori pronti a rischiare in una squadra di calcio per 1,1 miliardi di euro in pochi mesi.


Ma non li trovano in pochi mesi, se hanno fatto un'offerta o comunque sondato il terreno i soci ci sono già disposti a partecipare all'impresa. Come tutti gli agenti ha un portafoglio di clienti a cui sottopone vari investimenti con relativa quota di partecipazione, spesa e presunto guadagno ricevendo luce verde o rossa. Gli americani non fanno l'offerta e poi si guardano attorno se ci sono investitori associati, semmai il contrario


----------



## El picinin (10 Maggio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vedo che siamo tutti d'accordo sul preferire gli arabi a sto Joe Cardinale.


 no non siamo tutti d accordo,magari ci prendono gli arabi, e si dimostrano fake,magari ci prendono gli americani e si dimostrano seri,la nostra garanzia e il prezzo di vendita,non c'è altra strada per rivendere e guadagnare che migliorare i risultati sportivi.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sento (ahimè) una gran voglia di figurine sbiadite nella nostra tifoseria.
> Ho già letto roba del tipo "prendere Bale, Isco, Modric e Ramos"


Un elemento di esperienza andrà comunque acquistato. Non si tratta di figurine, ma esperienza che servirà anche in campo europeo. 
Poi io sono per i giovani assolutamente, preferisco spendere 80 milioni per Wirtz piuttosto che la stessa cifra su un trentenne per quanto bravo.


----------



## Dexter (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Degli imprenditori americANI mi fido tanto quanto degli SCENZIATI cinesi. Mi auguro "vinca" Investcorp


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che il miglior futuro sarà quello garantito da un progetto che si basa su aumento del fatturato, stabilità economica, gestione manageriale di livello, comunicazione e marketing a livello Top e progetto sportivo serio.

E non capisco come si possa pensare che quanto sopra sia garantito maggiormente dagli arabi. Però, come tutti voi, conosco poco dei progetti, quindi tengo la mia preferenza sugli americani ma non ho certezze (e nessuno di voi le ha).

Di sicuro la nostra garanzia è Elliott, perché a prescindere da quale sia lo scopo (evitare di essere visti come fondo che specula lasciando le ditte allo sfascio per non compromettere future acquisizioni o volontà di lasciare una squadra di calcio risanata e riportata al top a una gestione virtuosa per il buon nome del fondo oppure la volontà di restare nel progetto stadio) di sicuro sceglieranno la soluzione migliore per loro e quindi per il Milan, perché se a parità di offerta vendono a uno dei due è solo perché il progetto è più solido, dato che i soldi incassati sono gli stessi.

P.s. un compratore che mette in pegno il Milan, investe tanto il primo anno magari facendo altri debiti è banalmente destinato a finire come la nostra gestione Cinese. Se vogliamo un Milan forte per 20 anni, di sicuro non è la strada giusta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Maggio 2022)

Ma chi è sto barbone forza. Protestare in massa


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> La risposta di @Buciadignho direi che è già chiara, ma provo a farla ancora più semplice. Tu, EmmePi, sei un miliardario con patrimonio da 100 miliardi (che ovviamente non hai tutti sul conto corrente di Banca Buco di C., ma è composto da partecipazioni ed investimenti). Decidi di creare un fondo di Private Equity che ti gestisca gli spiccioli, per cui ci butti 4,5 miliardi. Gli analisti del fondo Barboni Investments appena creato, si presentano dicendoti che potrebbe essere interessante investire (perchè non lo fanno per la fede calcistica, ma per trarne profitto) nel Milan mettendoci 1,18 miliardi. Te ci pensi un po’ su e alla fine decidi di accettare: fai confluire questi spicci nel fondo, che poi si occuperà di tutta la parte successiva.


Io mi baso solo su quello che si trova e si legge su internet di Redbird e investcorp.

Sono entrambi fondi che gestiscono soldi di investitori.
Ora di investcorp si legge che gestisce oltre 37 miliardi di dollari, mentre di redbird che gestisce 4,5 miliardi....
Se tu trovi la fonte dove si può vedere che non sono 4,5 ma ben di più, bene, mostramela e potrei darti ragione.

Io so solo che dalle cifre lette su internet Investcorp batte redbird 37,6 a 4,5
E se le cifre sono queste (aspetto smentite verificate) vorrei capire come possa un fondo con queste poche possibilità offrire oltre un miliardo *cash *per l'acquisizione... la cosa francamente mi puzza!

Se per te la redbird è la barboni investments allora devi dirmi chi c'è dietro st'uccellorosso.... qualche famigghia?


----------



## peo74 (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSport dedica un articolo a Joe Cardinale "Frontman" di Redbird. Ecco quanto pubblicato dal quotidiano in edicola.
> 
> *Redbird: Elliott apprezza. Investcorp rilancia? LE news -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/redbird-elliott-apprezza-rilancio-investcorp.115866/
> 
> ...


Cardinale? Anche se fosse Papa non mi convincerebbe più di tanto..


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io mi baso solo su quello che si trova e si legge su internet di Redbird e investcorp.
> 
> Sono entrambi fondi che gestiscono soldi di investitori.
> Ora di investcorp si legge che gestisce oltre 37 miliardi di dollari, mentre di redbird che gestisce 4,5 miliardi....
> ...


Te l’abbiamo già spiegato come funziona un fondo di Private Equity. Se non vuoi capire che c’è differenza tra il patrimonio amministrato dal fondo (che può essere di 1/10/100 miliardi, non cambia nulla) e gli investitori che ci stanno dietro (che possono avere disponibilità di 2/20/200 miliardi, ed è questo quello che conta realmente) non possiamo farci nulla. Se RedBird comprerà davvero il Milan, vedrai che i soldi spuntano fuori dal tombino, non ti preoccupare.


----------

